# New puppy pics



## Parker G (Jan 8, 2015)

He came home and went to sleep so I wasn't able to get many tonight but I'll post the ones I did get.


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

Pretty soon that quiet pup will be driving you nuts (and that little dog) hahaha! Great looking pup. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Parker G (Jan 8, 2015)

petquality said:


> Pretty soon that quiet pup will be driving you nuts (and that little dog) hahaha! Great looking pup. Thanks for sharing


Thanks we think he's adorable too.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Couldn't be cuter Parker. Great looking pup. It will be fun to watch him grow. :thumbsup:

Joe


----------



## Parker G (Jan 8, 2015)

jttar said:


> Couldn't be cuter Parker. Great looking pup. It will be fun to watch him grow. :thumbsup:
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe! I'm having a hard time resisting the urge to hold him all the time.


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

He has socks! I'm a sucker for white foot markings.
He's adorable. I wouldn't be able to stop snuggling him, either.


----------



## Parker G (Jan 8, 2015)

He's been getting better about going outside. And started trying to train with a leash today... He's not liking it. I also think he's going to have 2 different colored eyes.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

cute pup - keep us posted on


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awww he is cute! To help with leash training I just let mine walk around the house and yard with a leash snapped on the eventually I pick up the leash. 

You are right! He looks like he will have a brown eye and a green eye, that is cool!


----------



## Parker G (Jan 8, 2015)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Awww he is cute! To help with leash training I just let mine walk around the house and yard with a leash snapped on the eventually I pick up the leash.
> 
> You are right! He looks like he will have a brown eye and a green eye, that is cool!


That's what I've been doing. And today it seems to not bother him as much... we have to go get his shots tomorrow poor little guy.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

He is super cute. good luck with the training. The funniest part about leash training (in my experience) is that at first they don't want to walk with the lead on, then before you know it they are dragging you around, pushing at the very end of the lead. lol.


----------



## Parker G (Jan 8, 2015)

Katey said:


> He is super cute. good luck with the training. The funniest part about leash training (in my experience) is that at first they don't want to walk with the lead on, then before you know it they are dragging you around, pushing at the very end of the lead. lol.


Thank you!

We just got back from the vet. No shots. He's to young still so we go back in 2 weeks. She did give him a heart worm and a tape worm pill though. And picked up some front line flea medication. Talked to her about getting him neutered. And got her opinion on feeding raw. As of right now he weighs 6lbs 13oz.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Cute pup, glad the vet visit went well!


----------



## Parker G (Jan 8, 2015)

DickyT said:


> Cute pup, glad the vet visit went well!


Thanks! And I was relieved that he was in good health too. I figured by how active he is and by his appetite that all was well, but you never know. And coming from an environment that he'd been in I was a little worried. But he's an energetic puppy that loves to nibble on everything, lick me to death and cuddle. I couldn't be any happier with my first pitbull puppy.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaw, the cute licky phase. I miss that SO much. lol. It goes far too quickly. Before you know it he will be too big to carry around like a baby, and driving you up the wall. Some advice, get him into things like playing fetch, and tug. It makes the world of difference if they like an easy form of exercise. lol. My boy has to run almost everyday for about an hour, or else I want to adopt him out. lol. Fetch is THE easiest way to tire him out.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Here is a video that explains it nicely. This woman has some incredible videos on training. How to Train a Dog to Play Fetch | Videos | Dr. Sophia Yin, DVM, MS


----------



## Parker G (Jan 8, 2015)

Katey said:


> Here is a video that explains it nicely. This woman has some incredible videos on training. How to Train a Dog to Play Fetch | Videos | Dr. Sophia Yin, DVM, MS


Thanks! I've been watching some of the videos Zac George has on YouTube about training, body language and communication. But I'm all game for watching other people and learning there techniques.


----------



## Parker G (Jan 8, 2015)

Couple more from this afternoon.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

aw so cute! Are his eye changing still? they look similar now not sure if its the light. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Parker G (Jan 8, 2015)

They aren't as noticeably different now &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

coming along quite nice. Looks like the lil pup already knows sit - 
good to see one get hit it big and be loved.


----------



## Parker G (Jan 8, 2015)

mccoypitbulls said:


> coming along quite nice. Looks like the lil pup already knows sit -
> good to see one get hit it big and be loved.


I'd like to think he's coming along very well for a 6 week old pup. And I feel like I was the lucky one honestly. He's starting to get better at responding to his name,potty training and sitting. I'm still trying to get him to chew on the toys instead of us. He still whines and wakes me up a few times through out the night but in time I'm sure he'll be a perfect fit. 
As I try to watch his body language and get used to the way he moves I notice he's already got definition in his muscles and has about a perfect stance.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

the chewing is always fun. With time and patience - you will prevail.
I am dealing with a new pup - he is 4 mounths - but still very much a baby in mind. 
Glad to hear things are going good. pleanty of good exercise, good nutrition, sleep, mental stimulation, and you are well on your way to a great dog!


----------



## Parker G (Jan 8, 2015)

Speaking of sleep... I'm not even sure what that is anymore lol. My puppy sleeps all day and is up ever other hour at night lol. I was trying to get done more leash training in this afternoon. And this is where we're at.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

hahaha, he is adorable. How can you be mad at 3am, when that face is waking you up. lol.


----------



## Parker G (Jan 8, 2015)

Katey said:


> hahaha, he is adorable. How can you be mad at 3am, when that face is waking you up. lol.


I know right, and it's not that I'm mad. I know he's just a puppy so he doesn't know any better but I can't wait until I can get a full night of sleep again lol. We go back to the vet on the 27th for vaccines. What's a good weight for a 7 week old? Here's a pic we took today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2015)

It will get better with the leash thing, he is still really little, just getting him to accept it is doing good right now. I got lucky with Trin, she slept through the night as soon as i brought her home. 

You could maybe try keeping him up during the day if possible, like when he tries to rest, the first day play with him, get him excited, he will sleep better through the night.. I have to let Trin out twice a day to get the zoomies out and play or she will be up off and on at night.


----------



## Parker G (Jan 8, 2015)

Here's a pic I took this morning. He's filling in pretty good too me anyway.


----------



## Parker G (Jan 8, 2015)

I took Gotti to go socialize with one of his brothers from the same litter this afternoon. And I couldn't believe the difference. Mine is obviously the one on the right in the photo. It's crazy what a good diet can do to a puppy. That's also not me in the pic.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So funny how different pups can be from the same litters. Hope you get many to take s they grow that would be neat


----------



## Parker G (Jan 8, 2015)

Went for first round of vaccines today. This little guy picked up almost 5lbs in 2 weeks. Gotti now weighs 11bs 2oz.


----------



## Parker G (Jan 8, 2015)

Gotti is now enrolled into a socialization and obedience class at four leaf k9. He weighed 26lbs on 3/10/15 and these pics were taken tonight 3/19/15

He's playing with my step son.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He's growing up!! That's awesome you have him in some classes


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Fantastic job. Looks great! Its nice to see that pup get picked up, and growing up and living the good life! 
Reminds me of my ol Silva boy with that well toned back end! Looks like a happy pair!


----------



## Parker G (Jan 8, 2015)

I have been lacking on my updates. As of March 24th Gotti has been eating a raw diet. Chicken, oatmeal, yogurt, soft boiled eggs, and a medley of fresh mixed vegetables that had been thru our juicer.
Took him in for his fourth and final round of vaccines and also his first round of rabies. He weighed a healthy 34lbs right at 4 months old.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Awww  

Just wondering why you're cooking the eggs? You lose most of the nutritional value that way.


----------



## Parker G (Jan 8, 2015)

I'll take a better pic tomorrow. But the eggs are only boiled for 2 minutes. It just cooks the egg whites and leaves the yoke runny. I'm doing this because I've read that feeding dogs raw egg whites can cause a biotin deficiency. And me personally, I prefer safe over sorry.


----------



## gpbkool (Aug 17, 2014)

Yup Parker i did the same.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Oh, that's only in excess. I give 2 raw eggs per week with no problems. Just asking cause everyone I know feeds them raw.


----------



## pittieparty (Feb 25, 2015)

Ya, I'll go one better. I eat them raw, myself. Great in blender drinks. Wouldn't dream of cooking them as part of my foundation diet.

Here's a longish quote from a link with assertations and factoids, if of interest:
Important Update on Eating Raw Eggs 2/9/05
Avoiding raw egg yolks is the conventional nutritional dogma as raw egg whites contain a glycoprotein called avidin that is very effective at binding biotin, one of the B vitamins. The concern is that this can lead to a biotin deficiency. The simple solution is to cook the egg whites as this completely deactivates the avidin.

The problem is that this also completely deactivates nearly every other protein in the egg white. While you will still obtain nutritional benefits from consuming cooked egg whites, from a nutritional perspective it would seem far better to consume them uncooked.

Two groups brought me to back this: pet owners who feed their pets raw foods and Aajonus Vonderplanitz, who wrote the raw food book We Want to Live. Both feel quite strongly that raw eggs are just fine to eat.

After my recent studies it became clear that the egg's design carefully compensated for this issue.

It put tons of biotin in the egg yolk. Egg yolks have one of the highest concentrations of biotin found in nature. So it is likely that you will not have a biotin deficiency if you consume the whole raw egg, yolk and white. It is also clear, however, that if you only consume raw egg whites, you are nearly guaranteed to develop a biotin deficiency unless you take a biotin supplement.

So to be clear, my advice is that you can safely eat WHOLE raw eggs, from a healthy fresh source. *Personally I eat four whole raw eggs each morning with my breakfast.* END QUOTE

*Hey, so do I!


----------



## Parker G (Jan 8, 2015)

I do realize a lot of human body builders do eat or consume raw egg whites. I'm not totally against giving Gotti raw eggs. The first couple times I have him eggs they were raw. But his stool was runny/very soft. So I started to try a few different things and so I tried to soft boil the eggs and incorporate oats into guys meal instead of rice.


----------

